

Walmart Announces 100,000 Jobs for Veterans Over 5 Years - skennedy
http://corporate.walmart.com/global-responsibility/veterans-military-families

======
gmays
This comes at an opportune time with the downsizing of the forces. The younger
service members are the ones more likely to be pushed out in their mid to late
20's. It's a solid job for those who go back to school and need something
part-time.

------
spoiledtechie
They don't announce 100,000 jobs for veterans rather they expect to hire over
100k veterans.

------
drallison
The _average_ pay for a full-time Walmart worker is $12.40 an hour. That's
just under $26,000 for a year of full-time work, which is below the median
wage for an individual. Most Walmart workers are part-time and, so, do not
earn that much. [http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/11/21/1163555/-The-
truth-...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/11/21/1163555/-The-truth-about-
Walmart-wages)

Working at Walmart is not a job that will put you solidly in the middle class.

------
a3n
I'd hope we could do better than Walmart for veterans. Unless it's to pick up
a little cash while they go to school.

~~~
pawn
A pretty cool thing for Walmart to offer though. "Hey, you want a job? You got
it"

~~~
a3n
Agreed.

